# Wing-Nut Tool



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep, any time I have to make a good amount of splices I whip mine out and chuck it in my little 12v drill.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yep, any time I have to make a good amount of splices I whip mine out and chuck it in my little 12v drill.


Thank for your input and reply


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Ideal also makes a 7-in-1 screwdriver that has that wire nut wrench built into it. It's pretty sweet and works with all Ideal wire nuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Ideal also makes a 7-in-1 screwdriver that has that wire nut wrench built into it. It's pretty sweet and works with all Ideal wire nuts. :thumbsup:


Thanks for your input and replie
I have the 9-1 but I'm looking at something to speed things up and save my hand in the long run.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Ideal also makes a 7-in-1 screwdriver that has that wire nut wrench built into it. It's pretty sweet and works with all Ideal wire nuts. :thumbsup:


Their ratcheting multi has a ratcheting wirenut driver. Just that makes it better then the klein POS :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

These will save your hands, your wrist, your thumb and TIME


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

I use the ideal socket all the time in my 12v impact. It's fantastic.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Ideal also makes a 7-in-1 screwdriver that has that wire nut wrench built into it. It's pretty sweet and works with all Ideal wire nuts. :thumbsup:


Been using one of those for a year now. Love it


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Never in a hurry I use my lineman's pliers, - always. 

Broke hundreds of those cheap black Marrs in my time.

I like super tight. Use Marrs, the XTP tough ones.

Pre-twist with the pliers, spin on marr with pinkies, then about 10 turns with the lineman's. You come behind me and unscrew them your fingers will bleed. Been known to use the Big Blues from ideal the odd time.

99cents... those things any good? Look like stab stuff to me  or is there a set screw thingy?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Never in a hurry I use my lineman's pliers, always.
> 
> Like super tight. Use marrs. Pre-twist, spin on mar with pimkies, then about 30 turns with the lineman's. You come behind me and unscrew them your fingers will bleed. Been known to use the Big Blues from ideal the odd time.
> 
> 99cents... those things any good? Look like stab stuff to me  or is there a set screw thingy?


I use them all the time, daveEM. No set screw, just strip and push. A good twisted connection is probably better but these things help with my carpal tunnel.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> These will save your hands, your wrist, your thumb and TIME


That makes me think of back stabbing receptacles. 
In 20 years everyone will hate them and call people who used them lazy hacks.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

99cents said:


> View attachment 22001
> 
> 
> These will save your hands, your wrist, your thumb and TIME


These are a strip and push?? How are they different from back stabbing receptacles/switches?? BTW.. I'm not a fan of backstab devices...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

So the Wago debate continues...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

POWER STROKE said:


> I was wondering if any body has used the Ideal 30-902 Wing-Nut Wire Connector Socket Tool and is it worth buying. I'm thinking of getting it to save time and my hands twisting wire nuts all day. Thanks in advance for input.


Why do you need that if you pre-twist your wires?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> That makes me think of back stabbing receptacles.
> In 20 years everyone will hate them and call people who used them lazy hacks.


What do you mean "in 20 years"? How about 20 years ago?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wendon said:


> What do you mean "in 20 years"? How about 20 years ago?


Them Waco's been around 20 years already?
Heck we don't see them here and we are only 10 years behind the rest of the world. 

I never liked back stabbing, but that's mainly due to the 3 phase I see all the time.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> So the Wago debate continues...


We gotta get you off them.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Ideal also makes a 7-in-1 screwdriver that has that wire nut wrench built into it. It's pretty sweet and works with all Ideal wire nuts. :thumbsup:


I've had this tool at least a few years or so now, Home Depot was clearing some out at $5 each so I bought 2 more that day. Now I just put the handle in my pouch and have Klein 11 in 1 it is more handy for me, and I am not twisting on the same volume of wire nuts I once did.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

daveEM said:


> We gotta get you off them.


I cut them out and put in wire nuts whenever I find one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> We gotta get you off them.


I'm addicted to them, Dave. I can't quit


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

when it comes time for cutting and actually splicing all day, I just use open my drill chuck all the way, put it over the marrette, close it down till it grabs and bam, instant marrette spinner.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Works great for when you're doing a lot of connections, you just have to make sure your help doesn't wind the wires up 6" past the wirenut....



pwoody said:


> when it comes time for cutting and actually splicing all day, I just use open my drill chuck all the way, put it over the marrette, close it down till it grabs and bam, instant marrette spinner.


Why would you waste time opening and closing a chuck all day when they make a tool like the OP posted?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

you only have to set the chuck once and then it works the rest of the day.

why buy a tool and a special bit that i can misplace, when i will always have the drill?


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

The ideal but spinner is my best friend. Bought a dozen of them. We mostly do new homes and it speeds up the day. I couldn't imagine having to twist out a house by hand.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cow said:


> Why would you waste time opening and closing a chuck all day when they make a tool like the OP posted?


he is canadian... and he is talking about a marette. his idea wouldnt work that slick on a real wire nut, like a 3M Y/R


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

99cents said:


> View attachment 22001
> 
> 
> These will save your hands, your wrist, your thumb and TIME


You cannot convince guys who know better.
They are like Edison and his DC networks, until finally they all had seen in Germany how it was done.

They have their for and against. All is done in Europe like that in low amperage. 

Have heard similar stories about PC computers in early 90's.
I guess wasn't much the truth because we still use them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Those splices in the OP are way over tightened.. :no::no:

Use WAGO's and you will be making a smart move...

It allows you to add conductors to live splices without risk of opening up a circuit..


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

pwoody said:


> you only have to set the chuck once and then it works the rest of the day.
> 
> why buy a tool and a special bit that i can misplace, when i will always have the drill?


I suppose if you have a hard time keeping track of your tools then it makes sense to use fewer, larger tools. I just put mine away when I'm done with them, seems to work for me.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I personally don't like the spinner adaptors because that makes me carry a drill or have to tape the bit into a 1/4" driver of some type. That is a total pain, also, as far as time goes, I think it is faster to do it by hand. Bleeding fingertips? use the soft tail wingnuts they provide comfort for your fingers.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I personally don't like the spinner adaptors because that makes me carry a drill or have to tape the bit into a 1/4" driver of some type. That is a total pain, also, as far as time goes, I think it is faster to do it by hand. Bleeding fingertips? use the soft tail wingnuts they provide comfort for your fingers.


It's not so much the "bleeding fingertips", it's the repetitive twisting motion that just destroys your wrists after a while. After 15 years of twisting wirenuts mine have had it. I just bought the Ideal spin twist last week because I couldn't take the pain anymore.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input and replies


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Also can anybody help me out with a site you bought yours at, all I can do is find them on Ebay for $13.00-$20.00. I seen them online somewhere for like $7-$8 but can't remember what site it was. Thanks in advance for any help or replies.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

3M makes a squiggly type wirenut driver. That's all I use. I don't like the ones you use a drill with because for one u have to carry a drill around and it makes it hard to take the nut off and pull the wires apart if need be.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes 3m love this one!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

IMO... there is something seriously wrong when an electrician needs a "tool" to install wire nuts...

The term "girly men" comes to mind.. :laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> IMO... there is something seriously wrong when an electrician needs a "tool" to install wire nuts...
> 
> The term "girly men" comes to mind.. :laughing:


Not really, if you have a large job with hundreds or thousands of splices to make up, a wire nut wrench can really help. Have you heard of carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

99cents said:


> View attachment 22001
> 
> 
> These will save your hands, your wrist, your thumb and TIME


they save that much time that some people using them don't have time to finish the job


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

lol  :laughing:

I don't think it was done by electrician


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

B4T said:


> IMO... there is something seriously wrong when an electrician needs a "tool" to install wire nuts...
> 
> The term "girly men" comes to mind.. :laughing:


Obviously you have never done a big enough job to where you needed one. And it's not about being a girly man, its about saving time and getting the job done faster and more efficient. You being a contractor should want to save time and be more efficient and make more money right?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ElectricZombie said:


> Obviously you have never done a big enough job to where you needed one. And it's not about being a girly man, its about saving time and getting the job done faster and more efficient. You being a contractor should want to save time and be more efficient and make more money right?


YES... exactly why a smart contractor uses these.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

B4T said:


> IMO... there is something seriously wrong when an electrician needs a "tool" to install wire nuts...
> 
> The term "girly men" comes to mind.. :laughing:




Us "girly men" won't be complaining when where 60 about how much our wrist hurts. Also using that tool saves time and money... But that may not matter to some


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't see how the Ideal wirenut wrench will save your wrist,but I can see that GB swivel screwdriver thing helping in that dept.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> That makes me think of back stabbing receptacles.
> In 20 years everyone will hate them and call people who used them lazy hacks.


I have already had a TC where those have failed.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

B4T said:


> YES... exactly why a smart contractor uses these.. :thumbsup:


 If thats what you like to use but I still like to use wire nuts on stranded wire and if I want to use a tool to make my job faster and easier then why not that's all I am saying. So why would rip on somebody for making a job faster and easier?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ElectricZombie said:


> If thats what you like to use but I still like to use wire nuts on stranded wire and if I want to use a tool to make my job faster and easier then why not that's all I am saying. So why would rip on somebody for making a job faster and easier?


Some people have never heard the expression "work smarter, not harder." I know, I work with a couple...

I have some lighting boxes to make up in a dairy barn in a couple weeks. 90 boxes with 5 splices in each one(#10's and reds), you better believe I'm going to have a wirenut tool chucked up in my 12v drill driver.


----------



## SCTony (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is what I use when doing a lot of joints- Malco ratcheting handle and the freebie driver bit that comes in a bulk bag of wirenuts. The handle locks onto the bits so I don't worry about the bits pulling out and the ratcheting action speeds things up. Tightening by hand allows me to put just the right amount of pressure. The driver I have only fits the tan wire nuts but that takes care of the majority of what I use it for.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

SCTony said:


> Here is what I use when doing a lot of joints- Malco ratcheting handle and the freebie driver bit that comes in a bulk bag of wirenuts. The handle locks onto the bits so I don't worry about the bits pulling out and the ratcheting action speeds things up. Tightening by hand allows me to put just the right amount of pressure. The driver I have only fits the tan wire nuts but that takes care of the majority of what I use it for.



I do the same. But with one of these:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

vinister said:


> I do the same. But with one of these:


Nice, a strap-on. :thumbsup:


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*IDEAL 9-In-1 Dual-Ratcheting Screwdriver*

This tool has saved me hours and tightens wire nuts on better than I can do with a drill.

It's got a ratcheting wire nut wrench -and- a ratcheting screwdriver (four tips) / nutdriver (5/16", 1/4", & 7/16") and two wire loopers. I bought one for myself, then went back and bought one for my apprentice. 

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=35-988


----------

